# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Costa Rica 2010

## Alex Shepack

We had an excellent trip to Costa Rica this year.  We found 56 different species of reptiles and amphibians, nearly half of the known species in the preserve (122) in less than 2 weeks. Below are some of the reptiles.  Give a try at identifying them, i'll post the answers in a week or so.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Now for the frogs...

----------


## Tom

Great photos. And it was only on my second time through that I saw the tadpole in the last picture.

----------


## Alex Shepack

And some scenery/hiking pics...


Boots are ALWAYS a necessity 


Rara Avis is accessible only by tractor.  




If it was a snake it would have bitten you...




Fungus makes the rainforest go round...






Rara Avis borders Braullio Carillo National Park

----------


## Kurt

Amphibians pictures are -
1. _Incilius coniferus_, green climbing or evergreen toad
2 & 3. _Duellmanohyla rufioculis_
4. _Centrolene ilex_, Limon giant glass frog
5 & 6. _Smilisca phaeota_, masked treefrog
7. this last one is just a guess on my part and I am not 100% sure on my ID, but here it is _Trachycephalus venulosus_, pepper treefrog

----------


## John Clare

Alex, superb photos.  I wish I had been there with you.

----------


## Kurt

This is what I was able to ID in reptiles.
1. _Bothrops asper_, fer de lance
2. _Bothriechis schlegelii_, eyelash viper
5._ Diploglossus bilobates_ 
6. _Lepidophyma reticulatum_, tropical night lizard
7. _Mabuya unamarginata_?
8. _Diploglossus bilobates_
12 & 13. _Polychrus gutturosus_, throaty bush anole
14. _Oxybelis brevirostris_, green vine snake
16. _Porthidium nasutum_, hog-nosed viper
19. _Norops capito_, pug-nosed anole
20. _Dendrophidion percarinatum_, Central American forest racer

----------


## Kurt

> Alex, superb photos. I wish I had been there with you.


You and me both.

----------

